# What do you do with your fox or coyote?



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I was wondering what most of you do with your fox or coyote?

Do you get money for their pelts?

Do you eat them?

Do you let the sit in a field??????

What do YOU do?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

This sounds like a loaded question from a Peta member but i will bite. I only hunt when the fur is in at least sellable state unless on a ADC call. I put up all of my own fur and sell it to a fur buyer.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I am interested in this also. I would not shoot/trap an animal that I was not going to eat. What else can you eo with the meat? Feed it to dogs? :eyeroll:


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

I eat mine, tail, fur and all and usually I do it right on the spot! That way I dont have the drag back to the truck to deal with.

When i am not hungry I skin them and sell them to the local fur buyer!

P.S. If your not laughing you are taking this way too serious!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I second the trap from PETA.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

NOT a PETA member.


Need me to post pictures for proof?

I was just wondering if people ate them, or where they turned in their fur.....sorry to ruffle so many feathers.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Actually if you want to post some picts that would be great.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I don't have any coyote pics 

But I do have pictures to prove I'm not a PETA member.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I have eaten ****,beaver,groundhog,BUT That first bite of coyote,or bobcat or fox would be rather hard to get down if you know what you were eating One thing about if you have eat hot dogs and some lunch meats you probley have eaten worse I skin everything I trap and shot if the fur is good enough Other wise it goes back to nature to be reciycled there is something in the food chain that will get good use of it That 's what happen when they died of natural causes Dewey

PS I have never been at a coyote's funeral


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

280IM said:


> PS I have never been at a coyote's funeral


What does that mean?

Do you guys still think I'm a PETA member?

I'm sorry for trying to seek more info on the topic.
:eyeroll:


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

I dont think they still believe your a PETA freek. In regards to the funeral... Most of us varmint hunters have a warped sense of humor.

Kinda like when ya just had to dispatch Willey E. while he is crouched doing his morning business... you pass right by him and he doesn't even move.... must have been a large bunny the night before...

Yes I would hate to be capped while doing my morning business... but the whole thing I still find a bit humorous!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Well ya pretty much asked us if we eat dogs, the answer is no. 

I shoot coyotes to kill them, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

94ndta

I am going to go out on a limb and give you the benefit of the doubt about the Peta thing. I am an avid coyote caller and love to talk to people about it. When I go on vacation people will often ask "where ya going?" and I say "Coyote calling in North Dakota" and then they say "cool but what do you do with them, eat'em or sell'em or what" and those people are not Peta members. They are just curious friends or nonhunters who dont know. When I just got started I asked those questions too.

My point to everyone is this: If everyone who asks those questions is a PETA member looking for ammo then pretty much all beginners are guilty. I would not want to sign on for the first time, ask a legitimate question and then get accused and labeled for my trouble.

I am also sure that every one of us has been asked those same questions by someone you know and you never thought they were Peta members. Maybe everytime we on this site accuse a person of things like that all we are doing is alienating a newcomer to our great sport.

I understand the need to be vigilant to those sort of trouble-maker types but throwing around accusations is fairly stupid and anyone that can tell a curious rookie from a card carrying PETA member by the questions posted by 94ndtaif is much smarter than I am and if it turns out I am wrong it wont be the first time.


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

Jay well put! I agree 100%

Me... I dont eat them... if the pelt is worth keeping then its kept... if not its left to lay... other God's creatures have to eat as well.

a coyote is a scavenger and will eat just about anything live or dead. One thing I have noticed they will not do, is eat their own dead... anything and everything else though is game.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Mother nature has a food change nothing is going to waste. I don't think the 94ndta is peta but I don't think I have been asked if I eat coyote before. What I meant about the hot dogs is the type of meat used to make them problebly isn't any worse than eating a coyote I have been all over the country and have run into the peta people,anti hunters but the worse was the anti trapping folks in Col. that state nolonger can trap.
Believe me these anti's and peta folks carry a big stick and have large numbers. When you live in a smaller populated state you don't notice them that much. Take my word they are eveywhere. The right to hunt and trap means a lot to people like us but we are outnumbered and out guned In my life time I have seen a lot of changes in the game laws some good some not so good

As Rodney King put it "can't we just gst along"


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

I dont eat them either. I just thought it was funny and might make folks chuckle 

jaybic


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Buzzards gotta eat too! I would never think of eating a coyote or fox unless I was starving too death. To ansewer the question of this post" I shoot em like dogs" pun intended.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Maybe some one should start a post on coyote recapies,aradillos on the half shell,fox on the grill,bobcat baked, and rare beaver in the evening
Invite your favorite peta member over for dinner give them a call on 
your favorite call be careful they will circle around behind you Dewey


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

I used to love rare beaver in the evening... there is nothing better! But after a long night of drinking I woke up the next morning with that awful piece of tubing stuck on my hand...... guess @ the time I thought I could eat when ever I wanted... BOY was I WRONG!


----------

